
The Dweetabase - beagle3
https://dweetabase.3d2k.com/
======
Ndymium
Dweets are pretty nifty. I'm constantly amazed at what people can accomplish
in so few characters of code. To me it feels like magic. It reminds me of
visualisations made for WinAmp back in the day, there too the community came
up with some fantastic things.

I use some of these as indefinite loading indicators on my web service (with
permission and attribution of course), since many of them look perfect for the
task. :)

Here is the original site of the dweeting community:
[https://www.dwitter.net/](https://www.dwitter.net/)

